# Pos



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 12, 2012)

If a patient has diagnostic testing at a certain facilty but a different dr reads the test at his office what is the correct POS for the dr who is doing the reading? I am confused over the transmittial that says it is the same pos as the TC portion but then the physician needs to add his adress in line 32 on form 1500.  Need some input.

thanks


----------



## Donna T (Nov 12, 2012)

The place of service is always where the patient has the testing done.  For example, if a patient has a home sleep study and the doctor reads the study in his office then the place of service is 12 for home.  Hope that is helpful to you!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 13, 2012)

Donna T said:


> The place of service is always where the patient has the testing done.  For example, if a patient has a home sleep study and the doctor reads the study in his office then the place of service is 12 for home.  Hope that is helpful to you!




Donna,
 thank you. I thought so. !


----------



## plainjane (Feb 25, 2013)

If the patient has the test in the office and then the physician reads and interprets the report a week later, do I bill with different dates of service, -TC on one line with the date of the test, then -26 on the next line with the date it is read? Thank you, we are having a hard time with this!


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 15, 2013)

jane.moore@reidhospital.org said:


> If the patient has the test in the office and then the physician reads and interprets the report a week later, do I bill with different dates of service, -TC on one line with the date of the test, then -26 on the next line with the date it is read? Thank you, we are having a hard time with this!



The correct date to bill is the date the physician actually does the interp, even if it is not the same DOS as the date of study being performed.  I read this very recently; will try to find a solid resource for you.


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 15, 2013)

mhstrauss said:


> The correct date to bill is the date the physician actually does the interp, even if it is not the same DOS as the date of study being performed.  I read this very recently; will try to find a solid resource for you.





Here is my MAC's guidance agreeing with all of the above; yours may have similar guidelines.

https://www.novitas-solutions.com/faq/partb/pet/billing.html


----------



## grth97 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is WPS info

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/j8macpartb/claims/submission/dos-professional-component.shtml


----------

